# Incredible Dashcam Video of Greyhound Attack and Crash



## rickycourtney (Jun 21, 2014)

New dashcam video shows a man allegedly grabbing the wheel of a Greyhound bus on I-10 in January. 37 passengers were hurt in the crash, some seriously. Maquel Morris is accused of kicking open the safety barrier saying he wanted to get off the bus, shortly after he grabbed the wheel and shouted "we are all going to die." Investigators say that Morris thought a man in the rear of the bus was going to kill him. Drug tests found that Morris was high on methamphetamine at the time of the crash.

Earlier this year, Morris was found incompetent to stand trial. He's expected back in court next month.

To see the INCREDBILE video and for more on this story... click here.

My one comment: this driver clearly tried his damnedest to keep the bus on the road... even as this guy attacked him. His only mistake in all of this was not leaving this lunatic on the side of the road at the stop in Quartzite. Also it's disappointing to see so many people flying around and being injured considering this bus was seatbelt equipped.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 26, 2014)

Aw man, I'm wondering who turned the lights on. When Greyhound doors close the interior lights automatically shut off by default, unless you change the settings. Perhaps the driver wanted his passengers to get the guy off him so he turned the interior lights on while trying to keep the bus on the road. Too bad the shield was virtually useless.


----------

